
Show HN: I built a website to save developers time searching for remote jobs - iamarsibragimov
https://meerkad.com/?hn
======
iamarsibragimov
Good Monday, HN community!

During the period from January 13 to 19, I collected 136 vacancies from
popular job boards like Glassdoor, Flex Jobs, We Work Remotely, and others, as
well as from Facebook, Twitter, and Reddit.

It takes about 3 hours a day to visit 78 sources that I prepared in advance.
Here are the links for several job's categories by language:

JAVA [https://meerkad.com/remote-java-jobs](https://meerkad.com/remote-java-
jobs)

PHP [https://meerkad.com/remote-php-jobs](https://meerkad.com/remote-php-jobs)

Python [https://meerkad.com/remote-python-jobs](https://meerkad.com/remote-
python-jobs)

All developers jobs [https://meerkad.com/remote-developer-
jobs](https://meerkad.com/remote-developer-jobs)

My name is Arsen, I am a full-stack web developer (php, laravel, javascript)
and the creator of Meerkad. I started this Remote Job Board Community to
connect companies with the current and hopeful remote working people from all
over the world. So! If you are looking for a remote job I'm glad to help!

Ars

